# IPOD & RCD300



## mfeteha (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear All
i just baught passat 2008 with RCD300.
i went to the disti and installed the originial IPOD Cable. i think it is 1K0051444 (not sure). i have the IPOD 80G.
the problem that i cant select the playlist. when i plugin the cable VW is displayed on the screen and then cant select anyplaylist. it plays the song in random order.
any ideas?
do you have user instruction to identify certain playlist name like CD-1, CD01 or VW1?
thanks


----------

